# Suzuki 30 prop



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Running a drake outlaw with Suzuki 30hp 4stroke. Anyone find an optimal stainless prop for these engines? Im currently running an 11pitch 3 blade powertech. Hole shot is eh....top end has no more acceleration after 4900 rpms. Anyone try a 4 blade on these engines?

thanks,
James


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I gave up with the stainless prop on mine. Terrible prop chatter, rpms wouldnt get past 3500. FWIW the 11 pitch, 3 blade Turning point aluminum prop is by far the best iv used on it.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Mar 10, 2020)

Tried one for one day only. Terrible vibration under 1200 RPM, and a "clunk" going into gear. I went back to the stock aluminum prop.


----------



## SSFiero (Sep 10, 2019)

The Turning point is also the one I found works best. I tried the Stock prop, an aluminum 4 blade and ended on the 11p Turning point. 
I did have chatter at low RPM at first, but I'm guessing the gears broke in after awhile. Or I just don't notice anymore. 
I did just put the boat on a diet. nearly 100lbs lost. So I'm' curious how it will perform now. I may have to break out the tach and see where I am.


----------

